# The Egypt Horse Project ?



## Lady La La (22 March 2014)

Does anyone know what's going on there? 
I've seen some worrying things on their facebook page, but difficult to get any real answers from them?


----------



## Spring Feather (22 March 2014)

They're always having some issue or another.  Ash seems like a sweet girl but always seems like she's in over her head to me.


----------



## Dobiegirl (22 March 2014)

Ive been blocked from there for asking questions about where the donations have gone, I know anyone who asks questions
 quickly has their posts deleted, it is very worrying as you say.

I did find this group who know what is going on and are exposing them,https://www.facebook.com/RescueAnimalsVoice?fref=ts


----------



## Lady La La (22 March 2014)

Spring Feather said:



			They're always having some issue or another.  Ash seems like a sweet girl but always seems like she's in over her head to me.
		
Click to expand...

I do get the feeling that she's in a bit too deep, from what I've read. I've posted several times asking what's going on, but never had a response.


----------



## Lady La La (22 March 2014)

Dobiegirl said:



			Ive been blocked from there for asking questions about where the donations have gone, I know anyone who asks questions
 quickly has their posts deleted, it is very worrying as you say.

I did find this group who know what is going on and are exposing them,https://www.facebook.com/RescueAnimalsVoice?fref=ts

Click to expand...

Oh blimey, seems there's a lot more to this than I realised. I thought maybe the rescue were just struggling with funds.


----------



## shadeofshyness (22 March 2014)

It never became a registered charity despite having the money for it. There was a promise to show financial records but they never materialised. Money for the horses appears to have been spent on personal things and an elaborate carriage. Other charities and organisations helping animals in the area have raised concerns and one has had to go in to check the horses after photos of abuse were leaked online. 

Now it's closing down and she's setting up elsewhere in Egypt - Dahab, and a fantastic local horse charity there are not happy for various reasons - it's all on that Facebook group though if anyone is interested. 

It's a shame really. Seems like she had good intentions at first but it's all gone pretty dodgy and I just hope the horses and other animals have a hopeful future wherever they end up.


----------



## Dobiegirl (22 March 2014)

There are a lot of former donators on the Q & As page, one lady donated £2,000 and never got an answer where her money went, she is convinced she paid for Ashs wedding . TEHP have now got ESAF going in and feeding all the animals and providing care because Ash is back in Australia. You have to ask what sort of rescue gets another rescue in to provide care for their animals whilst still taking donations.


----------



## Lady La La (22 March 2014)

There's been a wedding? In Egypt?
If they are closing down, then that's good presumably? Do the horses have somewhere to go?


----------



## shadeofshyness (22 March 2014)

The saddest things are that poor lady who made a huge donation from her late father, and the fact that the horses who were getting into good condition now have lost weight but are still being worked 

Wish I'd never heard of TEHP to be honest - since I started following the madness going on, I've become suspicious of all charities!


----------



## shadeofshyness (22 March 2014)

Lady La La said:



			There's been a wedding? In Egypt?
If they are closing down, then that's good presumably? Do the horses have somewhere to go?
		
Click to expand...

Unclear if they have homes to go to. Some are going with her to Dahab and I believe the rest will have to go to other rescues. .. she's posted saying a new rescue can take them. But of course that seems a bit suspicious! 

Yes she married Ahmed who also works there. There was some confusion about whether he witnessed the abuse and did nothing, but no one ever found out.


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (22 March 2014)

Ah yes the girl who rides very thin horses and thinks it's ok... Got into an argument about that on their page!


----------



## Spring Feather (22 March 2014)

Dobiegirl said:



			Ive been blocked from there for asking questions about where the donations have gone, I know anyone who asks questions
 quickly has their posts deleted, it is very worrying as you say.

I did find this group who know what is going on and are exposing them,https://www.facebook.com/RescueAnimalsVoice?fref=ts

Click to expand...

Okay I retract my comments.  I'm not so sure she is a sweet girl now.  I personally always thought she was not particularly knowledgeable about horses and their care; seems her business acumen is about as solid as her horse knowledge.


----------



## Dobiegirl (22 March 2014)

But they are not closing down, it seems to me they are just in the process of opening another branch, as for the wedding it is alleged that Ash married one of her Egyptian grooms. Ash is going to start up a new venture in Dehab as it has cheaper stabling but has failed to take into consideration that all the horses feeds have to come in on a 7 hour journey which bumps up the cost as Dehab is on the coast.


----------



## Spring Feather (22 March 2014)

Hedgewitch13 said:



			Ah yes the girl who rides very thin horses and thinks it's ok... Got into an argument about that on their page!
		
Click to expand...

You and me both!


----------



## Spring Feather (22 March 2014)

No doubt Lochinvar will be along momentarily to put us all straight though *sighs*


----------



## shadeofshyness (22 March 2014)

Spring Feather said:



			Okay I retract my comments.  I'm not so sure she is a sweet girl now.  I personally always thought she was not particularly knowledgeable about horses and their care; seems her business acumen is about as solid as her horse knowledge.
		
Click to expand...

Oh it seems she's a shrewd business mind. Certainly a lot of money has been made out of kind hearted donators.


----------



## Lady La La (22 March 2014)

Spring Feather said:



			No doubt Lochinvar will be along momentarily to put us all straight though *sighs*
		
Click to expand...

Who is that?

And who are the other organisations that have been helping tehp, and giving advice etc? Do they not have anything to say about all of this?


----------



## Spring Feather (22 March 2014)

shadeofshyness said:



			Oh it seems she's a shrewd business mind. Certainly a lot of money has been made out of kind hearted donators. 

Click to expand...

If she were shrewd she'd have lots of supporters and a good donating base, like PFK has :smile3:


----------



## Spring Feather (22 March 2014)

Lady La La said:



			Who is that?

And who are the other organisations that have been helping tehp, and giving advice etc? Do they not have anything to say about all of this?
		
Click to expand...

She's that Wendy someone or other isn't she?  The secretary or administrator, or whatever she calls herself.


----------



## Lady La La (22 March 2014)

Spring Feather said:



			She's that Wendy someone or other isn't she?  The secretary or administrator, or whatever she calls herself.
		
Click to expand...

Oh I see. Yes I've seen her commenting before !


----------



## shadeofshyness (22 March 2014)

Spring Feather said:



			If she were shrewd she'd have lots of supporters and a good donating base, like PFK has :smile3:
		
Click to expand...

She's made a lot of money for herself out of it I mean. I sadly don't think a set up like PFK was ever intended.


----------



## shadeofshyness (22 March 2014)

Lady La La said:



			Who is that?

And who are the other organisations that have been helping tehp, and giving advice etc? Do they not have anything to say about all of this?
		
Click to expand...

The Brooke, ESAF, and Rural Wellness Initiative. All well respected organisations whose support has been offered. Advice ignored - eg a Brook vet said to PTS certain horses but they were kept alive and suffering. Donations then poured in. Rural Wellness has fantastic contacts for feed, trimmers, vets etc and ended up all blocked for trying to help. ESAF are now feeding the horses at TEHP and reported that all were in need of dental and feet work... Ashleigh had claimed to be a qualified trimmer, but having found that her name was not on the register for all trimmers, another charity contacted the course she'd allegedly completed and it turned out she never had but had dropped out at the start of it. So many dodgy things


----------



## Dobiegirl (22 March 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/dahabhorseinitiative?fref=ts This is the group who wrote a letter to Ash, if you scroll down I think its dated February you can read the letter.

Lochinvar is the admin on The Egypt Horse Project, she resigned when she found out one of the horses had died 4 days before and admin hadn't been informed, she got over that though and came back, like the grooms who were sacked when photos of their cruelty was circulated by the Q & As group.


----------



## Queenbee (22 March 2014)

Hedgewitch13 said:



			Ah yes the girl who rides very thin horses and thinks it's ok... Got into an argument about that on their page!
		
Click to expand...


Ha, I remember that!  

I've followed them but never been a fan tbh, I got a bad impression of them the first time I heard of them on this forum when their secretary started a begging bowl thread, and insulted anyone who raised a question


----------



## Lady La La (22 March 2014)

Dobiegirl said:



https://www.facebook.com/dahabhorseinitiative?fref=ts This is the group who wrote a letter to Ash, if you scroll down I think its dated February you can read the letter.

Lochinvar is the admin on The Egypt Horse Project, she resigned when she found out one of the horses had died 4 days before and admin hadn't been informed, she got over that though and came back, like the grooms who were sacked when photos of their cruelty was circulated by the Q & As group.
		
Click to expand...

Can nothing be done to stop them starting this all over again then? If they are not registered as a charity, who are they accountable to? Surely this needs stopping?


----------



## Dobiegirl (22 March 2014)

Lady La La said:



			Can nothing be done to stop them starting this all over again then? If they are not registered as a charity, who are they accountable to? Surely this needs stopping?
		
Click to expand...


It does need stopping I agree, if people stop donating it will stop but the minute anyone asks a question  it gets deleted so how are people to know. I would strongly recommend people only donate to registered charities.

Its not just the lack of transparency that is so worrying its the welfare of the animals in their care, lack of updates and the hopeless cases they take in who are all crying out for a bullet but they treat and lie about them. Horses disappear with no explanation, when questions are asked about them they delete them or ignore them.


----------



## Dizzy Diva (22 March 2014)

Well she may have started out with good intentions but looks like it all went wrong when she started to tell lies about the donations . She is in Australia at the moment and said she is going back to start her own private stable  by the sea giving rides to the non existent  tourists  and guess where the horses will come from that right the best of the rescue horses the everyone paid  to save from being ridden by the tourists that Ashleigh said treated them so badly ! People need to  give their money to legitimate registered charities like SPANA . THE BROOKE or ACE. all do a good job  Its very sad how this has all worked out because many dedicated people  put a lot of work into raising money .


----------



## Dobiegirl (22 March 2014)

Dizzy Diva said:



			Well she may have started out with good intentions but looks like it all went wrong when she started to tell lies about the donations . She is in Australia at the moment and said she is going back to start her own private stable  by the sea giving rides to the non existent  tourists  and guess where the horses will come from that right the best of the rescue horses the everyone paid  to save from being ridden by the tourists that Ashleigh said treated them so badly ! People need to  give their money to legitimate registered charities like SPANA . THE BROOKE or ACE. all do a good job  Its very sad how this has all worked out because many dedicated people  put a lot of work into raising money .
		
Click to expand...

I think the original idea was to have some short of show jumping dressage type arena in Dahab but she hasn't got the money for that yet, perhaps she could sell her ornate carriages which were paid for by supporters to fund her dream.


----------



## Lady Luna (22 March 2014)

I too was blocked when asking the whereabouts of a horse I had paid for and noticed there were no pictures or updates on her for over a week. Often wonder what became of her &#128549;


----------



## Dobiegirl (22 March 2014)

Sadly Lady Luna that happened to quite a few people, was this the horse that was being bought to save it from being fed alive to the lions in the zoo.


----------



## Lady Luna (22 March 2014)

No, that was another one and sadly he died before she could buy him from the owner but needless to say I never got my money back. Still can't believe I actually thought she was telling me the truth but she assured me that's what they do at the zoo which I later found out was a downright lie


----------



## Dobiegirl (22 March 2014)

They are asking people to buy food  now from their shop to feed the horses at TEHP because they are short of funds, well perhaps the money they have got set aside for the new sanctuary at Dahab could be used for this.


----------



## wolfstraum (22 March 2014)

I just returned from Egypt.  I went over to visit friends who are veterinarians.    This rescue is a bit of a scandal...the Egyptians will not do anything about it as she is a foreigner....this girl is in way over her head IMO....what little I saw and heard (including seeing her FB stuff long before I visited) showed me someone who was both inexperienced and not realistic.   The big scandal is that she took a sick foal - whom she decided was "dead" - albeit still warm some hours AFTER she decided that it had died.......(DUH!!!!  Dead horses are cold and stiff by that time) out to the desert and burned it.....she burned a living foal to death people.   The help was not being paid, the feed bills were not being paid, horses were getting by on "loaned" and scavenged food....but she used donated funds to go home to visit...

The horses that I saw at the Prymids, that I saw being hacked, were in reasonably good condition - yes, a few too thin for my taste...but these horses there are not born and bred and raised and kept the way our horses in the US/UK are!!!!   They pretty much all work for a living, and are tougher and hardier than most....that is what Arabian horses - even the Ballady horses are Arabs or partially Arabs! - are known for...tough little horses who thrive where other breeds will fall apart.   

There are other groups in Egypt doing good work....perhaps helping those groups, ex-pats as well, will help the animals falling through the cracks there....


----------



## Spring Feather (22 March 2014)

shadeofshyness said:



			She's made a lot of money for herself out of it I mean.
		
Click to expand...

Ah yes I get you.  Well there's another term for that, it's called 'obtaining money by deception' or plain old 'fraud'.


----------



## Lady La La (22 March 2014)

Spring Feather said:



			Ah yes I get you.  Well there's another term for that, it's called 'obtaining money by deception' or plain old 'fraud'.
		
Click to expand...

Its very worrying that they are getting away with this.


----------



## Dobiegirl (22 March 2014)

wolfstraum said:



			I just returned from Egypt.  I went over to visit friends who are veterinarians.    This rescue is a bit of a scandal...the Egyptians will not do anything about it as she is a foreigner....this girl is in way over her head IMO....what little I saw and heard (including seeing her FB stuff long before I visited) showed me someone who was both inexperienced and not realistic.   The big scandal is that she took a sick foal - whom she decided was "dead" - albeit still warm some hours AFTER she decided that it had died.......(DUH!!!!  Dead horses are cold and stiff by that time) out to the desert and burned it.....she burned a living foal to death people.   The help was not being paid, the feed bills were not being paid, horses were getting by on "loaned" and scavenged food....but she used donated funds to go home to visit...

The horses that I saw at the Prymids, that I saw being hacked, were in reasonably good condition - yes, a few too thin for my taste...but these horses there are not born and bred and raised and kept the way our horses in the US/UK are!!!!   They pretty much all work for a living, and are tougher and hardier than most....that is what Arabian horses - even the Ballady horses are Arabs or partially Arabs! - are known for...tough little horses who thrive where other breeds will fall apart.   

There are other groups in Egypt doing good work....perhaps helping those groups, ex-pats as well, will help the animals falling through the cracks there....
		
Click to expand...

That is absolutely shocking, I heard she had abandoned 3 foals in the Uk when she went to Egypt, one of those foals died and the RSPCA were investigating her but she had gone.


----------



## Ponytails (22 March 2014)

I know that she dumped 3 NF foals in a field, one was sick and died, it was found in the field. The other 2 were put on a rescue site whilst she went to Egypt and left them in a field. She didn't have anyone wanting to rehome them, and told the woman she was sharing the field with, that she had asked for the RSPCA to come and shoot them as she was in Egypt and didn't want them anymore. The woman she was sharing with was really upset at this , and she was paying out for them as no money was left. The last I heard, someone took the 2. All that happened whilst she was busy setting up in Egypt.


----------



## Floxie (22 March 2014)

Why are new people joining the forum just to say these things? I mean, how does that even happen? Does somebody tell you there's a thread about this and you run in? Are you existing members who want anonymity? Sorry, it's just... nowt ever looks as suspect as that does!


----------



## Spring Feather (22 March 2014)

Floxie said:



			Why are new people joining the forum just to say these things? I mean, how does that even happen? Does somebody tell you there's a thread about this and you run in? Are you existing members who want anonymity? Sorry, it's just... nowt ever looks as suspect as that does!
		
Click to expand...

Who cares?  New people join this forum all the time.  Many have read it for years and then perhaps something draws their attention and they register to have their say.  Nothing wrong with that and probably how most of us joined in the first place :smile3:


----------



## Floxie (22 March 2014)

Obviously not you - but me, hence asking


----------



## Dobiegirl (22 March 2014)

I joined to join in a post that caught my eye just as Spring Feather says, I think also people who are not members have learned of this post and joined so they can tell us what they know, Im glad they did, it dosnt make their posts  any less worthy.


----------



## Spring Feather (22 March 2014)

Dobiegirl said:



			I joined to join in a post that caught my eye just as Spring Feather says, I think also people who are not members have learned of this post and joined so they can tell us what they know, Im glad they did, it dosnt make their posts  any less worthy.
		
Click to expand...

That's what spurred me on to joining 10 years ago too.  And I agree, the new members comments are of interest and relevant to this discussion so I can't see any issue myself.


----------



## shadeofshyness (22 March 2014)

It was shared on the TEHP Q&A Facebook page. So some people have joined to have their say - some of the people behind the page are there in Egypt watching it all unfold so will be able to keep an eye on the horses, hopefully.


----------



## Lady La La (23 March 2014)

Are you lot following this on their The Egypt Horse Project page? I'm just reading through the post about Ash setting up elsewhere and its very, very worrying. Lots of seemingly reasonable questions appear to have been asked re the big move & they are just not giving the answers.
How can they get away with this? It seems even DHI have raised several concerns over this new venture of hers, yet its all just being ignored?! 
I almost hope that Wendy person does come here to 'set the record straight' at least then things might get answered?


----------



## Dobiegirl (23 March 2014)

Ive seen the valid questions raised on TEHP page and Ashs mum has just either ignored them,been rude and attacked the person asking them, she is furious that having said everything is fine people hav'n't accepted that. TEHP are saying their donations are at an all time low but refuse to post proof of what is actually in the kitty and anyone asking is accused of asking negative questions and to take themselves off the page.

Ash is off to the beach at Dahab taking her personal horses and donkeys with her so why does she need funding for this ?, but more importantly those horses were purchased by supporters so surely they belong to the supporters not Ash or is it just the old and sick left behind that belong to the supporters?

It all reads like a mad comedy sketch but unfortunately poor animals are caught up in this  madness of someone with a huge ego who is determined to do what she wants and will not listen to reason.


----------



## Spring Feather (23 March 2014)

Tbh it's no wonder Ash is one confused girl.  Her mother sounds like a real card.

Amongst all the other oddities and inconsistencies, they've just mentioned wages which have to be paid; including paying Ahmed 2 and Ash taking no wage.  I thought Ahmed 2 had been fired?  And do we really believe Ash takes not one penny from the coffers?

It also kind of irks me that they continually go on about how difficult life is, and how dangerous it is for Ash out there.  It's her choice to be there.  No one is forcing her to remain in Egypt.  There are other real registered charities out there who are doing a very good job and are still able to work their finances properly, it's probably best that TEHP close and leave the hard graft to the more capable charities.


----------



## HollyWoozle (23 March 2014)

I can't really get my head around their logic. I rode in Dahab in February, with a reputable stables (that I send clients to for riding trips) and there just isn't the market there right now. Giving away free rides will just make it that extra bit difficult for the locals to make their money and to feed their families and horses. It is a beautiful place though so maybe Ash genuinely does just want to be there. 

I have always felt that TEHP were a bit untrustworthy somehow, there has always been a doubt in my mind. It's just sad to think that donations may have been used for other purposes instead of to help the horses as the donors intended, but I guess I haven't followed closely enough to know exactly what's happening. I'll be following with interest!


----------



## Luce85 (23 March 2014)

Can someone explain what this is? We gave money to them before, but we are so busy we didn't completely follow, I'm worried we may have been sprouted some bull! 
Or could someone direct me to somewhere I can read up on it?


----------



## Dobiegirl (23 March 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/RescueAnimalsVoice?fref=ts

This is a group which has lots of ex supporters and ex admins of TEHP, people who were not happy with the lack of clarity regarding funds, so many different bank accounts, no transparency, lack of updates on horses, horses disappearing, cruelty by staff etc, when they started questioning TEHP they were asked to leave. 

Read it all, its backed up by facts not just peoples opinions.


----------



## Dobiegirl (23 March 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/TheEgyptHorseProject?fref=ts


Read the latest from Ashs mum Diane.


----------



## Honey08 (23 March 2014)

wolfstraum said:



			The horses that I saw at the Prymids, that I saw being hacked, were in reasonably good condition - yes, a few too thin for my taste...but these horses there are not born and bred and raised and kept the way our horses in the US/UK are!!!!   They pretty much all work for a living, and are tougher and hardier than most....that is what Arabian horses - even the Ballady horses are Arabs or partially Arabs! - are known for...tough little horses who thrive where other breeds will fall apart.   

.
		
Click to expand...

I have to say, when I went to the Pyramids, and I've been quite  a few times, 90% of the horses were either lame or hat racks.  I have worked with horses in hot climates and understand they hold less weight and the feed is different etc, but 90% of the horses tourists were riding and that were pulling carriages shouldn't have been worked.


----------



## Dobiegirl (23 March 2014)

The climate in Dahab is far hotter, this is where Ash intends to go to start her new venture, they keep changing their minds so often on the TEHP, earlier on they were saying they were taking quite a few as Ashs personal horses now they are saying that she only owns a couple. Talk about being confused and her mum is being so rude to anyone asking questions and saying she has answered them when she blatently hasnt.


----------



## sprytzer (23 March 2014)

Is TEHP connected to PFK? as i see in PFK on facebook theres a horse with TEHP on its numnah!
Thought they were 2 different organisations....


----------



## Dobiegirl (23 March 2014)

No they most certainly are not, PFK is a highly reputable enterprise, they probably had a horse come in with a saddle pad handed out by TEHP.


----------



## Lady Luna (23 March 2014)

Does it really matter Floxie? I've often looked at this forum when looking for advice, some good threads on mud fever a while ago. I decided to join after seeing this thread about TEHP as I have serious concerns about the horses being kept there the the alleged misappropriation of donations. I used to be a regular donator but was blocked after asking questions on the whereabouts of a horse I had sent money for and hadn't seen her on there since


----------



## Lady La La (24 March 2014)

I see on their Facebook page now, any of the posts made yesterday asking for information have been deleted...
No genuine charity or rescue organisation would behave in that way, if tehp are genuine they would have no need to remove the questions & concerns made by the public... they would surely be trying to address them, if they have nothing to hide? Not wasting their time deleting things & labelling concerned onlookers as 'trolls.'
Smacks of a scam to me, and people seem to be falling for it hook, line & sinker


----------



## shadeofshyness (24 March 2014)

Think we can safely say it's a massive scam. And well meaning people are still being diddled out of their money even now.


----------



## Lady La La (24 March 2014)

shadeofshyness said:



			Think we can safely say it's a massive scam. And well meaning people are still being diddled out of their money even now.
		
Click to expand...

More fool anyone that gives away their hard earned money to these people.


----------



## Lady Luna (24 March 2014)

A fool and their money easily parted &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## Dobiegirl (24 March 2014)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201058513725

This is their latest fundraiser, here is a photo of an old horse who they took in and the admin said it had been well looked after by its owner, judge for yourself if you think thats true, this horse died a while ago so why are they using its photo to generate donations for food. Its almost a sick joke because this horse never had any judging by its skeletal condition.


----------



## shadeofshyness (24 March 2014)

Dobiegirl said:



http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201058513725

This is their latest fundraiser, here is a photo of an old horse who they took in and the admin said it had been well looked after by its owner, judge for yourself if you think thats true, this horse died a while ago so why are they using its photo to generate donations for food. Its almost a sick joke because this horse never had any judging by its skeletal condition.
		
Click to expand...

Shocking that they're still using her for marketing purposes now that she's finally at peace. Poor thing should have been PTS - or better still, given a chance to put weight on with specialised OAP sloppy food first. But of course you can't get ANY feed in Egypt according to them... completely ignoring the knowledge of locals with old healthy horses...!


----------



## Spring Feather (24 March 2014)

Well to give her her due, using eBay to try to generate funds is proactive.  She does still have horses to feed at the moment and if she can get money to do that, when it sounds like almost all private donations have run dry, then it is admirable that she's doing whatever she can to find money to feed them.

Ash is little more than a kid at the end of the day.  She doesn't have the years of experience many of us have so I think we do need to have a little more tolerance.  However I do feel that she has been her own worst enemy and has burned so many bridges in Egypt; and her older admins elsewhere in the world, who should know better, have been highly unprofessional publicly and no doubt have scared off many potential new donators to the cause.   

It's a thin line between making the general public aware of what goes on in establishments like this, and persecuting people.  I have not and never would donate to TEHP so what happens to funds is not of particular interest to me; my issues with the project have been concerns for some of the animals in their care.


----------



## Lady La La (24 March 2014)

Spring Feather said:



			and her older admins elsewhere in the world, who should know better, have been highly unprofessional publicly and no doubt have scared off many potential new donators to the cause.
		
Click to expand...

Having followed the page recently, I'd have to agree with this statement. The problem I think, is that Ash wont come out of hiding to answer the individual posts, or to respond to some of the queries raised, she just makes the odd official statement... so the other admin are doing it for her, and making a very poor job of it by all accounts. 

I haven't donated either, and like you I never would... but a large number of people have, and I can understand completely why they are now wanting to know exactly where their money has gone, or where it will be going.
It seems no accounts have been publicised since last year, is that true? Perhaps if they do become registered, this will have to change. I think that would certainly be a positive step.


----------



## Lady Luna (24 March 2014)

Have they no shame?
To use a horse long dead to guilt trip people into buying hay is despicable in the extreme


----------



## Spring Feather (24 March 2014)

Lady La La said:



			It seems no accounts have been publicised since last year, is that true? Perhaps if they do become registered, this will have to change. I think that would certainly be a positive step.
		
Click to expand...

In my mind it's highly doubtful they will ever become a registered charity.  D'you know how long this malarky has been going on to become registered?  They had fund raising for this very reason and they made enough to pay to go through the motions of becoming a registered charity.  It never happened.  They do still tell their fans that the charitable status should be through this month (March) but I'll believe that when I see it.


----------



## Lady Luna (24 March 2014)

I believe to apply as a registered charity they need to show accounts for the previous year.....not much chance of that. Wonder where the £5000 donated to register went???


----------



## Dobiegirl (24 March 2014)

Spring Feather said:



			Well to give her her due, using eBay to try to generate funds is proactive.  She does still have horses to feed at the moment and if she can get money to do that, when it sounds like almost all private donations have run dry, then it is admirable that she's doing whatever she can to find money to feed them.

Ash is little more than a kid at the end of the day.  She doesn't have the years of experience many of us have so I think we do need to have a little more tolerance.  However I do feel that she has been her own worst enemy and has burned so many bridges in Egypt; and her older admins elsewhere in the world, who should know better, have been highly unprofessional publicly and no doubt have scared off many potential new donators to the cause.   

It's a thin line between making the general public aware of what goes on in establishments like this, and persecuting people.  I have not and never would donate to TEHP so what happens to funds is not of particular interest to me; my issues with the project have been concerns for some of the animals in their care.
		
Click to expand...

Ash is 23 years old hardly a kid, she has had lots of help and advice but she just ignores it, now if that was just her fine but she is responsible for animals. In the beginning they were starting to pick up in condition, horses and donkeys are now being taken in that should be pts, poor Morsey I didnt sleep properly for nights after he was taken in and his hooves trimmed by Ashs husband so adding to his suffering and misery. There is talk of a donkey who had a leg amputated and a metal one was going to be fitted. Its just one long catalogue of disaster with the horses and donkeys paying the price for someones ego.

Im not overly bothered in the fact that daft people are still donating but those donations might have gone to one of the charities working in Egypt who really make a difference.


----------



## Lochinvar (24 March 2014)

Hello ladies,

I have just been sent a screen shot showing a few comments on here. Just so you know I left TEHP as my father is seriously ill, I am now his main carer. I was helping a small group of people who were keen to get TEHP animals to a sanctuary that has been kindly offered in Cairo, however at the moment I no longer know how this in progressing.

I am sure you will all hurl a load of abuse and bricks at me now and demand answers and explanations however I am not ignoring you, I just really need to spend this time with my Dad right now.

Thank you
Wendy


----------



## Dobiegirl (24 March 2014)

Hi Wendy

I do think you have got your priorities right by looking after your father who Im sure is glad of your care and support and I hope he is as comfortable as possible.

Perhaps one of your fellow admin can come on  and answer some of the questions raised here which are deleted as soon as raised on TEHP page.


----------



## Dizzy Diva (24 March 2014)

Wendy I hope your dad is o.k   as you say you must  put your energy into caring for him . Nobody is going to abuse or bully you I believe that what you did for TEHP was out of the goodness of your heart and I also think you got conned  like a lot of others .


----------



## Lady La La (24 March 2014)

Dizzy Diva said:



			Wendy I hope your dad is o.k   as you say you must  put your energy into caring for him . Nobody is going to abuse or bully you I believe that what you did for TEHP was out of the goodness of your heart and I also think you got conned  like a lot of others .
		
Click to expand...

Agreed.


----------



## CAYLA (24 March 2014)

Wow, long and interesting read on the old night shift, I would surmise this charity/rescue is no longer receiving funds then  !


----------



## Spring Feather (25 March 2014)

Wendy, very best wishes to your father.


----------



## Lady Luna (25 March 2014)

It most certainly is still receiving funds. Currently on eBay people can buy a bale of hay for the  horses at TEHP. The thing which leaves a very bad taste in the mouth is the 'starving' horse pictured on eBay died months ago, their page now states that the horses currently there are in reasonable condition and they post pictures to prove it. Once a scammer always a scammer I suppose


----------



## Vizslak (25 March 2014)

Nobody knows what's going on exactly, isn't that more to the point?! Another bunch of charlatans masquerading under the guise of 'charity', all too common nowadays. Feel sorry for folk that have donated and been fooled, very little seems to actually help any of the poor animals they are donating for.


----------



## Dobiegirl (25 March 2014)

Vizslak said:



			Nobody knows what's going on exactly, isn't that more to the point?! Another bunch of charlatans masquerading under the guise of 'charity', all too common nowadays. Feel sorry for folk that have donated and been fooled, very little seems to actually help any of the poor animals they are donating for.
		
Click to expand...

I think the only one who knows what is going on is Ash and as she is now in Australia taking a family holiday  its anyones guess They have issued so many statements some contradicting previous ones its hard to make head nor tail of it all, anyone asking questions trying to make sense of it is either insulted,accused of being a troll or are deleted. They currently have the begging bowl out asking for more donations and saying their donations are at all time low because of the haters, well their donations could be at an all time low but as they havnt issued any bank statements to prove this how do you know.

The only positive thing I can see in this is the presence Of ESAF who are going in and keeping an eye on them so if anyone wants to ensure these horses needs are met donate to ESAF.


----------



## Spring Feather (25 March 2014)

Dobiegirl said:



			I think the only one who knows what is going on is Ash and as she is now in Australia taking a family holiday
		
Click to expand...

Tbh if she had any sense, she'd remain in Australia and hopefully her reputation wouldn't follow her.


----------



## Lochinvar (25 March 2014)

Ladies,

I am asking for my message on here to be removed, not because I am hiding from you but because a Jenny Fat-so posted about my message to you all on FB (not maliciously; only in asking whether admin on a page had seen my comment here) and I am now receiving pretty vile (troll) messages about my Dad.

I feel sorry for these people that this is what their daily life consists of, however, I am also absolutely exhausted and could really do without the extra stress.

Kind regards,

Wendy


----------



## Spring Feather (25 March 2014)

Lochinvar said:



			Ladies,

I am asking for my message on here to be removed, not because I am hiding from you but because a Jenny Fat-so posted about my message to you all on FB (not maliciously; only in asking whether admin on a page had seen my comment here) and I am now receiving pretty vile (troll) messages about my Dad.

I feel sorry for these people that this is what their daily life consists of, however, I am also absolutely exhausted and could really do without the extra stress.

Kind regards,

Wendy
		
Click to expand...

Well firstly; you've asked for your posts to be deleted before and admin never does it.  Secondly, "we all" as you put it, are not all on the FB page, but anyone reading this thread on H&H will obviously see your comments.  Thirdly, if you are receiving nasty messages on FB then it is FB you need to complain to.  Nasty messages are definitely not on and yes absolutely complain or block these people, but FB is not H&H; they're two entirely different entities.


----------



## Lochinvar (25 March 2014)

I haven't mentioned my Dad on Fb and FB will not delete anything anyway, I know that from all the Crush pics I report.... 

If H&H will not delete is it possible to delete messages yourself? as in I delete my own messages?


----------



## Dobiegirl (25 March 2014)

Wendy please post these messages if they exist, forgive my scepticism but you have pulled this stunt before, as I said before I hope your father is comfortable and you are spending quality time together, my best wishes to you both.


----------



## Spring Feather (25 March 2014)

Lochinvar said:



			I haven't mentioned my Dad on Fb and FB will not delete anything anyway, I know that from all the Crush pics I report.... 

If H&H will not delete is it possible to delete messages yourself? as in I delete my own messages?
		
Click to expand...

No we aren't able to delete our posts on here any more.  You have about a minute to edit or delete nowadays and then after that your comments remain forever more.  You can message Admin but they don't normally delete posts unless there are defamatory comments or profanity.  If you are getting the messages through FB then again I say to you it is FB you need to speak to, or change your settings so these people cannot message you.


----------



## Lochinvar (25 March 2014)

I have pulled this stunt.... seriously, you are questioning my Dad being unwell? 

Enjoy your lives ladies, have requested all my posts to be pulled from H&H - your scepticism is beyond insulting and truly, I hope you never find yourself in a similar situation.

Goodbye ladies, have a wonderful evening on here with each other. If any you hold any sway with H&H forum admin perhaps you could also ask them to remove me completely from on here.

Dobiegirl (I have no idea of your real name sorry so can only call you that) I came here to say I was not hiding from you all and instead get accused of lying by you. If I posted the messages what would you get from them.... at a loss as to why you want to read them really


----------



## Lady Luna (25 March 2014)

Proof maybe?


----------



## Spring Feather (25 March 2014)

Lochinvar said:



			I have pulled this stunt.... seriously, you are questioning my Dad being unwell? 

Enjoy your lives ladies, have requested all my posts to be pulled from H&H - your scepticism is beyond insulting and truly, I hope you never find yourself in a similar situation.

Goodbye ladies, have a wonderful evening on here with each other. If any you hold any sway with H&H forum admin perhaps you could also ask them to remove me completely from on here.

Dobiegirl (I have no idea of your real name sorry so can only call you that) I came here to say I was not hiding from you all and instead get accused of lying by you. If I posted the messages what would you get from them.... at a loss as to why you want to read them really
		
Click to expand...

Eh?  Where on earth did Dobiegirl say she didn't believe your father was unwell?  :confused3:

It's really quite easy to no longer come on here.  You just press the red box in the upper right corner of your screen.  Works a treat for me any time I'm fed up with this place :smile3:


----------



## Lady Luna (25 March 2014)

And you know all about deleting people don't you Lochinvar????


----------



## Dobiegirl (25 March 2014)

Yes thankfully Lady Luna H&H dont have a delete button unlike TEHP who run rampant with it when people rightly ask questions.


----------



## Dobiegirl (25 March 2014)

Lochinvar said:



			I haven't mentioned my Dad on Fb and FB will not delete anything anyway, I know that from all the Crush pics I report.... 


Wendy you might not have mentioned this on fb but one of your admins did(M), she posted in TEHP  and  said your father was ill and more but I will not go into that on here, it was not anyone on the groups or    H&H but your own admin.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Lady La La (25 March 2014)

Why on earth would your (rather innocent) posts on here need to be removed just because people have been alerted to this thread? Admin on that fb page posted links to this thread days ago...


----------



## Dobiegirl (25 March 2014)

Lady La La said:



			Why on earth would your (rather innocent) posts on here need to be removed just because people have been alerted to this thread? Admin on that fb page posted links to this thread days ago...
		
Click to expand...

Its bizarre to say the least and it typical diversion tactics  to go on the attack like this, at least we haven't been called trolls yet.


----------



## Amymay (25 March 2014)

Lochinvar, anything posted on your fb timeline can be deletedby yourself.


----------



## Lochinvar (25 March 2014)

Thank you Amymay, I have deleted already. Maybe I am being overly sensitive at the moment and need to 'man up'......


----------



## Lady La La (25 March 2014)

Lochinvar said:



			Thank you Amymay, I have deleted already. Maybe I am being overly sensitive at the moment and need to 'man up'......
		
Click to expand...

You have a lot going on, focus your attention on your father. This doesn't need to be about you, the thread concerns TEHP.


----------



## Spring Feather (25 March 2014)

Lochinvar said:



			Thank you Amymay, I have deleted already. Maybe I am being overly sensitive at the moment and need to 'man up'......
		
Click to expand...




Lady La La said:



			You have a lot going on, focus your attention on your father. This doesn't need to be about you, the thread concerns TEHP.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with Lady La La, this thread isn't about you at all; TEHP will continue, or not as the case may be, with or without you so take time away from all that nonsense and go look after you father and spend the time with him.


----------



## Lady Luna (26 March 2014)

Has anyone seen the latest pictures of some of the TEHP horses? Several months of their care and lots of dosh donated by supporters and the horses look......well, pretty much the same. Ummmm.......I would expect to have seen some improvement by now


----------



## CAYLA (26 March 2014)

So basically there is no way of telling if these poor horses will get the hay that people have donated and paid for? I am really surprised people are still donating!


----------



## Dobiegirl (26 March 2014)

I agree Cayla how can you be sure they are actually getting it, anyone who goes on TEHP and see the latest photos of the horses, the palamino on there is called Thor. He came in 7months ago and still looks very poor, coat all wrong and he looks exhausted, he is probabley still being used as a carriage horse paying for his keep.


----------



## Lady Luna (26 March 2014)

I did question some months ago as to why some of the horses were being shod and clipped as surely only horses in medium to hard work need clipping and not surprisingly my comments were ignored and deleted. I later heard from somebody who lives near TEHP stables that Ash was working the horses day and night through the Eid......and there was silly old me thinking this was a rescue facility


----------



## CAYLA (26 March 2014)

Clearly they only want praise and money, if you are not prepared to dish either out then basically your opinions and questions don't count. disgusting where donations are involved.


----------



## exracehorse (26 March 2014)

I really don't know what to make of this whole mess. I have been a supporter of TEHP for over a year now and recommended the page to friends who subsequently became sponsers (financially). It wasn't until mention of 'abuse' photos were talked about on the page and I was directed to the opposition facebook page that, I realised there was a problem. I have not given much over the past year but probably a good £200 when you factor in buying raffle tickets etc for Olympia and auctions. Plus monies for the purchase of Danny, sponsorship of Lunar and other medical bills. In fact, I paypalled over £20 at the beginning of the month for Skippy the donkey. So, was obviously alarmed when it all hit the fan just after I had made a payment.   I loved seeing the saddle pads being handed out, the tack, the injuries treated, the feed given to the street horses. I could see a difference. And therefore, had no hesitation in sending over monies. I gave money towards the purchase of Danny. Now, this is where I struggle to understand this whole situation. Danny was a walking hat rack when he came into the centre. Look at him now. Wonderful. Some say that Thor doesn't look good. But to be honest, he looks pretty dam good compared to the horses working out on the streets. The 'abuse' photos were hardly abusive. I was expecting a lot worse when I opened the facebook page. There have been many many visitors to TEHP and nothing was mentioned about their concerns, Matt an English equine dentist spent nearly a month at the centre and he was full of praise. If he thought it was dodgy, then why did he not raise any questions? TEHP are saying that its a witch hunt and if this is the case, then they have achieved their dream as it is folding, in the current sense. I don't know what will happen in the future. What horses Ash takes. Who will take over the centre. Where will the monies come from? TEHP has lost nearly all its supports and therefore its donations. I am not donating as I feel uncertain about it all. You see, I have seen good things but, its all turned sour and something isn't sitting right in my lap. I do agree that the charity status has been going on for a jolly long time. Horses have appeared and gone without a full explanation. Unless I missed a post, I still don't know exactly how Morsy and the old girl Joey died. Thankfully there is a photo of Gamil now on their web page as I was wondering what had happened to him, consisdering how poorly he was but, to be fair, he looks fantastic. I shall still follow TEHP as I felt a big part of it over the past year and perhaps I don't want to think that I have been conned. Does Ash have stashes of cash in her bank accounts? I don't know. Equally, I don't think she received huge amounts each month from the supporters and she did have rent to pay for, staff, hay at a premium price (I believe £5 a bale), vets bills etc. That's the other thing, some of the donkeys and horses were gelded, at that would have cost a pretty penny. I am just confused by it all. I am not jumping sides or joining in the bitching that is going on. I am just going to follow and see what unfolds. I just hope that the horses are all ok when it comes to the move. The jury is still out and I shall leave it that way.


----------



## Dobiegirl (26 March 2014)

When they first started out it was good, questions asked were answered in the beginning then the rot set in, too many horses disappeared without a mention. Posts were pulled too so it was impossible to find out what was going on and then the admins started to leave which is a worry in itself.

You say Thor looks good compared to the street horses and yes by that criteria he does but they have had him for 7months and he still looks very poor. I know in that time he would have looked fantastic at PFK so why can they do it and not TEHP, some of the cases they have taken in beggars belief poor Morsey with his hooves hanging off should have been pts. The latest is the donkey Bahia who had his leg amputated and is awaiting a metal one , they removed all reference to this donkey when questions were being asked, some of the supporters are not horsey and just see them as being very kind. 

There are some horses that look reasonably well there but there is suggestions that these are the ones Ash is taking to Dahab, as for the donations you would be shocked if you knew how much they were, on the Q&As page a lot of people have come on and said how much they have donated, this has been confirmed by the former admins of TEHP who are now members of the Q&A group. One lady donated £2,500 and thats just one donation, supporters paid for Ash to go back to Australia too, air miles or some such. 

As for vet bills who knows we dont see any published accounts, it has been alleged that some vets wont go there due to unpaid bills. Ash lied about her trimming qualifications, she only completed 3months of a 3yr course, that in itself is very worrying as to the damage she could be doing.

I just think the people who donate would be better going to someone who does a far better job like Esaf and the Brooke.


----------



## claireannejames (26 March 2014)

exracehorse said:



			Danny was a walking hat rack when he came into the centre. Look at him now. Wonderful. Some say that Thor doesn't look good. But to be honest, he looks pretty dam good compared to the horses working out on the streets.
		
Click to expand...

You see, therein you have some of the problem.  Thor looks bloody awful, ribby and with nothing covering his bum, and depressed.  He may not look like the horses working in the street, but there's no such thing as looking pretty damn good 'for Egypt' or 'by Egypt standards'.  A horse is a horse is a horse nomatter where in the world it is, and a horse that is supposed to be being looked after for SEVEN MONTHS by somebody who not only claims to know what she is doing, and claims she's following a nutritionist's feeding programme, and someone who has raised funds to care for these animals from generous donators, to have that horse 'not looking good' is absolutely and utterly indefensible. This horse was also worked throughout the Eid holiday to earn it's keep.  Would you be happy if you'd had a horse for seven months and it still looked like that? Just please go and take a look at some of the longer term rescues at PFK, even those they've only had four or five months, and they look pretty damn good compared to horses ANYWHERE.


----------



## claireannejames (26 March 2014)

and even Danny is still slim, his hip bones and spine protrude more than they should, and he's ribby.  He's also 2 years old and already being ridden by TEHP staff including the founder Ashley who promised he would do nothing for a year.


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (26 March 2014)

She is still riding underweight, young horses? Oh that's a surprise... Not. But apparently, according to her supporters, that's ok to do. When I said you would have jumped all over someone doing that in this country all I got was 'but this is Egypt and it's different out there'. Errr no... a thin horse is a thin horse regardless of where in the world it is. 

I thoroughly dislike this woman. She is a user and abuser, and the sooner people realise this and stop sending her money to line her own pocket, the better. Those poor, poor horses


----------



## Dobiegirl (26 March 2014)

On the Q&A group they have news of a young donkey that has died at TEHP, people have asked on the TEHP page and their questions are being deleted, considering we knew Morsey had died before it was disclosed to TEHPs supporter and donaters and that wasn't until 4 days later

What the hell is going on there and when will supporters wake up and smell the coffee, this is no way to run a rescue.


----------



## Lady Luna (26 March 2014)

Her supporters condoning her behaviour because the horses have the misfortune to live in Egypt??? Abuse is abuse and starvation is starvation no matter where in the world it takes place. The members of ASS (Ash's Stupid Supporters) really are as nasty as her, still reeling at them using a photo of a horse that died months ago on fb yesterday to raise funds for hay, they really are a rotten bunch


----------



## Dobiegirl (27 March 2014)

We have very sad news to report. Little baby donkey Jojo has passed away. She became ill and the vet was immediately telephoned and asked to attend. However, before the vet arrived little Jojo passed away. 
We are all heartbroken at TEHP. Rest in Peace baby Jojo.

This has been confirmed a short while ago by TEHP, Q &As heard about this hours ago and people asking on TEHP had their posts deleted. This is another one who died before the vet could attend, what on earth is going on.


----------



## cobmum (27 March 2014)

I support pfk shame that charities like this will stop people from supporting similar ones.


----------



## Aussie777 (27 March 2014)

Have been following this story with interest.  I have never supported TEHP but do support PFK and seem to remember some time ago Ash and a friend came from England with much enthusiasm to "help" at PFK.  There was from memory some dispute over just what this help entailed and it seemed Ash was most upset they didn't drop everything, welcome her with open arms and give lots of praise for all she had done for them.  It seems that TEHP was born out of her belief she could do a better job??  I am also interested to see one of her biggest supporters is another person who felt they were hard done by PFK and stirred up a lot of trouble.  The pictures speak for themselves..... She may have a heart to help animals but seems she doesn't have what it takes to do this successfully.


----------



## Capriole (27 March 2014)

The very first time I heard of this charity was a post from this OP last year, in which she was trash talking other charities, namely PFK, which left a sour taste in my mouth and this and the OPs attitude certainly made me determine that TEHP would not be a charity I would be happy to support.  I see nothing has changed, for the better anyway.

I have since followed threads however, and am really quite baffled by how many times the OP mentions requests to have her posts on here removed, and how many times she needs to be told that she can't, before she gets it.


----------



## Lady Luna (27 March 2014)

Your post bears out what I had been told by someone who was actually at PFK when Ash arrived. This person thought she was really nice at the beginning but it soon became obvious that the thing that interested her most was the donations that were coming in, she kept on saying that she couldn't believe people were actually sending all that money and always asked about the money before she asked how the horses were getting on. This person who was there believes that the primary reason TEHP was set up was the massive donations easily available, the horses were just a means to an end. I myself suspect she keeps the badly injured animals that others would pts as they tug at the heart strings of many people and raise the most funds. I have heard that locally she is known as 'The Angel of Death' which I can believe as she tours around at night in her fancy black carriage looking for horses close to death just  like the grim reaper


----------



## Dobiegirl (27 March 2014)

Jojo was an orphan donkey who was thrown onto a rubbish dump. She was filthy,matted and covered in ticks. She was clipped to get rid of the matts and given a coat to wear at night. Jojo was wormed and attended to by the staff at TEHP and only as recently as last was given a vet check and checked by a farrier.
Luckily she found her way to TEHP where she had food and love for the only time in her short life. 
When TEHP leaves Naslet donkeys like Jojo will have nowhere to go.
Like · Reply · 3 hours ago


That was from TEHP this morning, this donkey wasn't clipped she was scalped, that's the only way to describe it and equines wear rugs not coats, another instance of their lack of knowledge.

They are saying there is nowhere else for the donkeys to go which is another untruth as there is a donkey sanctuary in Cairo and PFK have taken in one of TEHPs donkeys when the owner thought PFK was a far better option.


----------



## Ponytails (27 March 2014)

I saw PFK had taken in Skippy, who in fact doesn't turn out to be an orphan as TEHP said. He has a mum and the owner has asked he stays at PFK for a bit as his mum is worked. I suggest TEHP take lessons in sexing the animals too. So far, they have mistaken a grey mare for a grey stallion, a bitch for a dog and now Skippy is also actually male not female. If they can't actually sex the animals correctly, it doesn't bode well for any other care :/


----------



## Lady Luna (27 March 2014)

You really couldn't make it up could you? I suppose Skippy being an 'orphan' tugs at the heart strings a little more so people dig a little deeper into their pockets
Can't tell a mare from a stallion or a dog from a bitch......unbelievable!!
Bet there's no confusion when she's counting up the dosh &#55357;&#56853;


----------



## Lady La La (27 March 2014)

Capriole said:



			The very first time I heard of this charity was a post from this OP last year, in which she was trash talking other charities, namely PFK, which left a sour taste in my mouth and this and the OPs attitude certainly made me determine that TEHP would not be a charity I would be happy to support.  I see nothing has changed, for the better anyway.

I have since followed threads however, and am really quite baffled by how many times the OP mentions requests to have her posts on here removed, and how many times she needs to be told that she can't, before she gets it.
		
Click to expand...

The OP of this thread is me? So your post leaves me confused?
I've NEVER trashed PFK, I support them wholeheartedly... and I haven't ever asked for one of my posts to be removed either


----------



## Dobiegirl (27 March 2014)

Ponytails said:



			I saw PFK had taken in Skippy, who in fact doesn't turn out to be an orphan as TEHP said. He has a mum and the owner has asked he stays at PFK for a bit as his mum is worked. I suggest TEHP take lessons in sexing the animals too. So far, they have mistaken a grey mare for a grey stallion, a bitch for a dog and now Skippy is also actually male not female. If they can't actually sex the animals correctly, it doesn't bode well for any other care :/
		
Click to expand...




You would have thought when they were clipping Skippy they would have noticed he was a boy lol


----------



## Megibo (27 March 2014)

Lady La La said:



			The OP of this thread is me? So your post leaves me confused?
I've NEVER trashed PFK, I support them wholeheartedly... and I haven't ever asked for one of my posts to be removed either
		
Click to expand...

I think she might mean Lochinvar ?? Otherwise I didn't understand that post either.

After reading this thread have been to look at the PFK page, really impressive will be giving my support to them now.


----------



## weebarney (27 March 2014)

Lady La La said:



			The OP of this thread is me? So your post leaves me confused?
I've NEVER trashed PFK, I support them wholeheartedly... and I haven't ever asked for one of my posts to be removed either
		
Click to expand...

She's not talking about you


----------



## BlueFriesian (27 March 2014)

Just joined, alerted to this forum by the The Egypt Horse Project - Questions & Concerns page. I think this person means the OP of TEHP --- Wendy is her name?


----------



## Capriole (27 March 2014)

Lady La La said:



			The OP of this thread is me? So your post leaves me confused?
I've NEVER trashed PFK, I support them wholeheartedly... and I haven't ever asked for one of my posts to be removed either
		
Click to expand...

Yes I meant the OP of the trash talking post, sorry if you were confused, though if you know you've never trash talked PFK or asked for posts removed then you must have known I didn't mean you.


----------



## Spring Feather (27 March 2014)

Capriole said:



			Yes I meant the OP of the trash talking post, sorry if you were confused, though if you know you've never trash talked PFK or asked for posts removed then you must have known I didn't mean you.
		
Click to expand...

We all knew you meant Lochinvar, probably Lady La La did too, but for clarities sake she asked  :smile3:


----------



## Lady La La (27 March 2014)

Capriole said:



			Yes I meant the OP of the trash talking post, sorry if you were confused, though if you know you've never trash talked PFK or asked for posts removed then you must have known I didn't mean you.
		
Click to expand...

I was reasonably sure, but since you said 'this OP' I thought I had better check in case you had me mixed up with a TEHP supporter! No offence intended.

Does anyone have any news on the donky with the false leg?


----------



## Capriole (27 March 2014)

No offence meant or taken, I could definitely have worded it better but was knackered due to insomnia and no sleep, again


----------



## Spring Feather (27 March 2014)

Capriole said:



			No offence meant or taken, I could definitely have worded it better but was knackered due to insomnia and no sleep, again 

Click to expand...

On foal watch?  Like me?  Lol


----------



## Capriole (27 March 2014)

Not even that this year, just can't sleep. With one thing and another nothing due this year, few next year though so at least I'll have a valid reason to be up all night. (Maybe it's 'I'm-usually-on-foal-watch' time of year related insomnia, lol)


----------



## Spring Feather (28 March 2014)

Capriole said:



			Not even that this year, just can't sleep. With one thing and another nothing due this year, few next year though so at least I'll have a valid reason to be up all night. (Maybe it's 'I'm-usually-on-foal-watch' time of year related insomnia, lol)
		
Click to expand...

Well ... you could be!  A 6 and a half hour flight is all it takes to help me out :smile3:


----------



## Tazzytop (28 March 2014)

If it weren&#8217;t for the sad fate of the horses, donkeys and assortment of cats and dogs at TEHP, this situation reads like a (very) bad play. Ashleigh Lotherington; who has stupidly believed the hype and is a deluded fantasist, shored up by her increasingly demented Mother, Di &#8211; if there is an award for Top Tiger Mum, she must be on the shortlist! I don&#8217;t think telling the truth was high on the list in the Lotherington house when Ashleigh was growing up. 

Then you have the Concerns & Questions page, whipped into a regular orgasm of frothing spittle by Narnia von Trapp (Narieda); the equally deluded &#8216;Big Momma&#8217; Maryann of RWI fame #jokes; crap photographer Paula S and her many sheep; Sheridan (Russian doll of Big Momma), Cupcake Kim, various old women called Jan, Oily, Debbie, Eloise to name the few and now their page has been hi-jacked by PFK devotee Hayley Wilson &#8211; she runs the Fluffy Feet page for that other Angel of Death, Marte &#8211; these ridiculous women (Ash/Marte) think observing a vet, dentist, farrier then makes them one, I am including Marte&#8217;s staff, Sherif and Emma, in that statement. The excruciatingly fawning Hayley thinks Marte is spelt Martyr and worships the ground (Red Sea perhaps?) she walks on. HOW MISGUIDED 

Sammi G, Chrissi C and Maryann &#8211; now lifelong &#8216;FB&#8217; forever friends *rolls eyes* after Continental Horse Rescue failed spectacularly and Beth Satan dumped Sheba from the promised &#8216;loving lifetime home&#8217; she had offered, so they rallied themselves to be the Angels of Mercy (so many angels, how do they keep up!) - must be gnashing their collective molars; have you read Maryann&#8217;s blog about PFK?  And now they are all on the same page (metaphorically as well as literally), having to play NICELY together in their combined aim to take TEHP down. What&#8217;s the trite phrase these bored and witless expats love to spout ------ &#8220;Only in Egypt&#8221;

Egyptian horse charities warning...Long, very long.
2 posts by 2 authors

 	Maryanne Stroud Gabbani 	 
2/16/13
I've been very skeptical of a lot of the groups who were going to "save the starving horses of Giza" for a very long time and have gotten internet stones thrown at me for it. But I live here, I know the businessmen (I will NOT call them horsemen) in the Nazlit Semman area of Giza and there has been a huge upsurge of these sorts of groups since the revolution. Some of them were relatively misguided efforts on behalf of charities from outside Egypt, like Princess Alia's charity (from Jordan) that was distributing bags of yellow corn to some of the guys in the pyramids area in the spring of 2011. In the first  place, yellow corn is hardly the feed of choice for starving horses. It's expensive, too high in sugar, and likely to cause founder. On the other hand there was little chance of horses being damaged by it because 90% of it never made it near a horse. It was being bagged up in smaller quantities and sold in the market instead. 
And to be honest, there are no more horses starving in Giza than there have been horses ridden to death in Giza in the past when tourism was booming. The bottom line there is that horses in this area are viewed as disposable assets and if they are not needed, generally they aren't just starved to death, but water (which is free) is denied to them so that they die of thirst. Nice people, those.

Last winter was a busy time for groups like this and some of the local entrepreneurs saw a good thing and hopped on the band wagon. This was the point when I really started noticing because I ended up with one of the mares rescued from the pyramids by some of the workers. Sheba is a 14 hh mare, about 6 yrs old, who must have weighed in at about 200 kg when she was purchased by one of the workers. She had scars all over her body, open wounds and someone had beaten her on the face with enough force to break the orbit of her right eye. The rescuers thought that they had a place for her to heal at a stable run by an English woman and her Egyptian husband in Hurghada (a diving resort on the Red Sea that is in the desert and a good long haul for anyone needing to bring in feed from the Nile Valley...not really a great place for stables). It didn't exactly run as planned. Although apparently the couple had registered as a charity in the UK, they were well aware that there was pretty much no one on the ground in Egypt to check up on them. Money sent to them for the upkeep of Sheba and a number of other horses who went to the stable was used for the keeping of the owners' horses, as was the medications and equipment sent by the sponsoring groups. When they were called on this and local people went to check, they found that one horse had been definitely sold back to the pyramids, and a few others had been abandoned in the desert. Sheba was one of the lucky ones in that someone found and recognised her and got her back to Cairo where she was being boarded at a stable (near the pyramids again) but at least under the watchful eye of one of the group members. When this person had to leave Egypt to deal with personal matters in the UK, they looked for a more stable home for her and that's where I came into the picture. 

Being the new keeper of one of this FB group's rescues, I then became more aware of some other groups in Egypt claiming to be horse rescues. I don't advertise as one because I can't take in just any horse since I don't sell horses. There isn't a great future in Egypt for most horses once they hit a trough in health or performance. Most horse owners board their horses and can't afford the bills of an unusable horse PLUS its replacement. When horses come to me, they stay here until they die. They work to their physical capabilities giving lessons, pony rides to kids, being Barbie horses for little girls who like to brush manes and tails, or if they are fit, doing our more energetic rides (which are VERY energetic). 

 To get to the point, there is a group on FB soliciting funds to "rescue" horses in the pyramids, Prince Fluffy Kareem, (to be honest the name makes me want to retch) that is run by a Norwegian ex-belly dancer and a groom from Nazlit Semman. They take horrific photos of horses in the pyramids (and there are many horses there in horrific shape) and solicit funds and donated equipment to help the horses. They have bought a number of horses and installed them in a tiny stable somewhere near the Sphinx, but they are not terribly forthcoming on exactly where. Visits to the stable tend to have to be stage managed. One of the reasons for this is that the horses are doubled up Other horse charities who have collected equipment (fly fringes, nose fuzzies, girth covers, saddles, bridles and so on) have been a bit disturbed by the fact that when they brought things to PFK they were shown a stall filled with other donations. Asked why these hadn't been handed out to people who might need them, they responded rather vaguely that the "right" people hadn't been found. The pyramids area has literally hundreds of stables of anywhere from one horse owned by someone to take people for a ride at Giza to stables with close to one hundred horses, some of whom are registered Egyptian Arabians. It is, in fact, a giant horse market and most of the money is made in the buying and selling of horses and tack. Many of the horses are only a couple of years old, thus being very inexpensive and quite malleable psychologically, that are trucked in, tacked up and worked without any training, the hope being that someone with more money than brains or a soft heart will buy the horse for anywhere from 8 to 10 thousand LE (about $1200 to $1800)...generating a profit of about 6 to 8 thousand LE. Not too bad.

I don't want to feel bad that I've been aware of the fact that PFK is a major scam and I haven't warned friends about it. There are good groups who are trying to help the health issues of the horses and to  educate the owners. The Brooke, The Donkey Sanctuary, Egyptian Society of Animal Friends, and others are all legitimate. PFK is not and most of the donations are being used to increase the wealth of the people running the "charity"...paying for travel to and from Egypt, accommodations, and other things such as camels and carriage horses to be used by the Egyptian partner at Giza.
So please, if any of you want to help some of the horse charities here, contact me. Back when the sheikhs were buying up a lot of American horses about 12 years or so ago, people asked me if what they were being told about retirement to pastures was true, and I told them that retirement pulling a cart in Iraq was far more likely. The Gulf simply doesn't have pastures. It's desert, empty, sandy desert. Most of Egypt is also desert. We live on and farm only perhaps 4% of our land, and the rest is uninhabited and pretty much uninhabitable. Egypt is a tough place for people, especially now with the economy in a tailspin, and a very tough place for horses. If you really want to help people in Egypt, come on over and visit. It is hardly as dangerous as the news enjoys making it out to be and we would all appreciate the tourism...and you will get some awesome discounts.

Maryanne Stroud Gabbani
msga...@gmail.com

Egypt Face to Face
www.alsorat.com
http://www.facebook.com/AlSoratFarm
http://www.tripadvisor.com/Attracti...s-Al_Sorat_Farm-Abu_Sir_Giza_Governorate.html

Weblogs:
Living In Egypt
miloflamingo.blogspot.com


----------



## Lady La La (28 March 2014)

I don't think you'll have much luck with your attempts to demonize PFK here... their results speak for themselves. 
The problem TEHP are having, is that (unlike The Brooke, PFK, ESAF etc) there appears to be a wealth of proof (yes! Factual proof!) showing the poor animal care and dubious accounting that is occurring within their organisation. 

As an aside, you need to delete your post. Naming names will only get this post deleted and that is NOT going to be beneficial. This post has had thousands of views, and thats thousands of people that are hopefully now not about to part with their hard earned money in the name of helping TEHP. Getting this entire thread removed because of your one post littered with unfounded allegations and names, wont help anything. 

P.S Marte the 'angel of death'  ...Really? You dont need to be Colombo to see that ANY horse in Egypt would benefit from being in her care, and the care of PFK.

Clearly rescue within Egypt is a bitchy place, with charities trying to bring eachother down left right & centre... but what it boils down to at the end of every day, is that the lives of the horses over there are improved. Something that PFK deserve a bloody medal for achieving.


----------



## claireannejames (28 March 2014)

Tazzytop said:



			Wow.  Can I just point out that it's  not really very big or clever to insult people by messing around with  their names, now is it.  That's what kids in the school playground do.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Dobiegirl (28 March 2014)

Tazzytop if your research was as thorough as reading H&H rules then you have failed, its a big no no to name names and you have done that which leaves me to believe you have an actual grudge against lots of people including PFK.


----------



## Lady Luna (28 March 2014)

Well, that gave me a chuckle Tazzytop until I realised there is nothing remotely funny about scamming people into parting with their hard earned cash and the suffering of the animals involved, shame you can't do something more productive with your time than poking fun at people who are genuinely trying to help
Has anyone seen the latest video on Q&A page with those 2 oafs manhandling that poor foal? What was the point of trying to make a very sick foal who was so obviously very, very ill stand up? Absolutely baffling and bordering on torture


----------



## Amymay (28 March 2014)

Lady La La said:



			I don't think you'll have much luck with your attempts to demonize PFK here... their results speak for themselves. 

P.S Marte the 'angel of death'  ...Really? You dont need to be Colombo to see that ANY horse in Egypt would benefit from being in her care, and the care of PFK.

Clearly rescue within Egypt is a bitchy place, with charities trying to bring eachother down left right & centre... but what it boils down to at the end of every day, is that the lives of the horses over there are improved. Something that PFK deserve a bloody medal for achieving.
		
Click to expand...

This, this and this!!


----------



## sheikha (29 March 2014)

Tazzytop said:



_"Then you have the Concerns & Questions page, whipped into a regular orgasm of frothing spittle by Narnia von Trapp (Narieda); the equally deluded Big Momma Maryann of RWI fame #jokes; crap photographer Paula S and her many sheep; Sheridan (Russian doll of Big Momma), Cupcake Kim, various old women called Jan, Oily, Debbie, Eloise to name the few"
_
As much as I have tried to resist getting sucked into this thread, I have now joined the forum to respond to some of the personal attacks on me. In the interests of transparency, I would like all readers to know that I am Sheridan, who at the request of admin went in to the stables at Nazlet Samman on several occasions, including when Ms Lotherington broke herself and abandoned the place with little or no feed or instructions for care of the animals there. 
Frankly I really do have better things to do, but the sheer bile and pointlessness of Tazzytop's post cannot go unchallenged. We all know exactly who you are and I for one am shocked at your disloyalty to persons that you have so resolutely defended/supported despite being appraised for months and months that things were not right, both by locals (vets and horse people) and visitors to the stables. But then again, you did ask me to assess and report back, just unfortunately you did not like what I had to say, preferring to 'shoot the messenger' rather than face the facts that you and others had been so seriously conned. What breaks my heart, Tazzlytops, is that you could have saved many lives and stopped so much suffering, never mind the fraud issues, if you had had the courage to act on the copious information made available to you as well as your own belief, as shared with me at the time of my involvement, that all was not right. And YES, I do have all the emails, PM's, photos, phone records, to back up what I am saying.  
It has taken me a lot of courage to come here and write this after the abuse, intimidation and bullying I received from admins and the owner/her family and friends following my involvement last year - It made me quite ill, but enough is enough, it is time to move the whole sorry tale on and find a proper solution for the animals still struggling on at Mr and Mrs Ahmed's stables in NS Cairo. Helpful, respectful dialogue is what is needed, with transparency and truth as the guiding principles, not personal attacks, threats and diversionary tactics. That has got us where we are now - in a mess with animals continuing to die and suffer unnecessarily. PLEASE, if you know what is going to happen, what the game plan is, then just tell us, so we can all feel confident/comfortable that the future is secure for all the animals currently in the stables.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## BlueFriesian (29 March 2014)

This Egyptian Animal rescue web seems very tangled indeed... In my desire to make sense of it all, I have researched through all the charity pages mentioned in this thread; been directed to other ones; stumbled upon other horse forums; seen Brooke attacked; ESMA attacked; PFK attacked and now TEHP. Curiously, in all this, one same person is popping up everywhere. Has Wendy's journey within the Egyptian rescue scene taken her from ESMA to PFK to TEHP? And if so, why?


----------



## Lady Luna (29 March 2014)

Very wise words Sheikha but words I fear that will fall on deaf ears. The complete lack of transparency and the covering up of numerous animal deaths at TEHP are what began this whole sorry saga in the first place and nothing that has happened since  appears to have changed. They are still being secretive, still deleting valid questions and comments from supporters and hiding behind fake profiles. We all want change at TEHP but in reality you can't polish a turd and until it's completely flushed away nothing will change. I really feel for the animals that are now being held as virtual prisoners at TEHP and left in the 'care' of inexperienced people who, quite frankly, don't have a clue what they are doing. My only comfort is that ESAF are going in and making regular checks but still the death toll continues. The failure of TEHP to care properly for these animals and continue along the path they have blindly chosen to keep following  ignoring advice from vets, farriers and other highly professional advisors leads me to the conclusion that it needs closing down immediately and the animals removed. I believe there are reputable places local to TEHP that are prepared to give a home to these animals as I know that is what concerns us most, nobody wants to see them thrown onto the street but this bickering cannot continue...........animals are dying behind the gates of TEHP


----------



## Dobiegirl (29 March 2014)

I cant see a difference in TEHP mark 2 with the same admins in place, Im in agreement with Lady Luna it needs closing down now and all the equines moved elsewhere. My initial worry in this was they would end up on the streets but the opposition for want of a better word has made provisions for them.


----------



## Lady La La (29 March 2014)

sheikha said:





Tazzytop said:



_"Then you have the Concerns & Questions page, whipped into a regular orgasm of frothing spittle by Narnia von Trapp (Narieda); the equally deluded &#8216;Big Momma&#8217; Maryann of RWI fame #jokes; crap photographer Paula S and her many sheep; Sheridan (Russian doll of Big Momma), Cupcake Kim, various old women called Jan, Oily, Debbie, Eloise to name the few"
_
As much as I have tried to resist getting sucked into this thread, I have now joined the forum to respond to some of the personal attacks on me. In the interests of transparency, I would like all readers to know that I am Sheridan, who at the request of admin went in to the stables at Nazlet Samman on several occasions, including when Ms Lotherington broke herself and abandoned the place with little or no feed or instructions for care of the animals there. 
Frankly I really do have better things to do, but the sheer bile and pointlessness of Tazzytop's post cannot go unchallenged. We all know exactly who you are and I for one am shocked at your disloyalty to persons that you have so resolutely defended/supported despite being appraised for months and months that things were not right, both by locals (vets and horse people) and visitors to the stables. But then again, you did ask me to assess and report back, just unfortunately you did not like what I had to say, preferring to 'shoot the messenger' rather than face the facts that you and others had been so seriously conned. What breaks my heart, Tazzlytops, is that you could have saved many lives and stopped so much suffering, never mind the fraud issues, if you had had the courage to act on the copious information made available to you as well as your own belief, as shared with me at the time of my involvement, that all was not right. And YES, I do have all the emails, PM's, photos, phone records, to back up what I am saying.  
It has taken me a lot of courage to come here and write this after the abuse, intimidation and bullying I received from admins and the owner/her family and friends following my involvement last year - It made me quite ill, but enough is enough, it is time to move the whole sorry tale on and find a proper solution for the animals still struggling on at Mr and Mrs Ahmed's stables in NS Cairo. Helpful, respectful dialogue is what is needed, with transparency and truth as the guiding principles, not personal attacks, threats and diversionary tactics. That has got us where we are now - in a mess with animals continuing to die and suffer unnecessarily. PLEASE, if you know what is going to happen, what the game plan is, then just tell us, so we can all feel confident/comfortable that the future is secure for all the animals currently in the stables.
		
Click to expand...

Gosh, there's a lot more to all of this than I had realised. 

I do agree with your post though, respectful dialogue IS whats needed. I'm still so confused as to why TEHP continue deleting comments, and refusing to speak up about all of these accusations/concerns. Surely things might have a chance of progressing, if they would just break this ridiculous vow of silence they appear to have taken, and stop attempting to carry on like everything is normal. They simply can't keep this amount of censorship up, not when they run a page soliciting donations.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Dobiegirl (29 March 2014)

Lady La La said:





sheikha said:



			Gosh, there's a lot more to all of this than I had realised. 

I do agree with your post though, respectful dialogue IS whats needed. I'm still so confused as to why TEHP continue deleting comments, and refusing to speak up about all of these accusations/concerns. Surely things might have a chance of progressing, if they would just break this ridiculous vow of silence they appear to have taken, and stop attempting to carry on like everything is normal. They simply can't keep this amount of censorship up, not when they run a page soliciting donations.
		
Click to expand...

The problem with lack of updates etc is that the people who are actually on site are not informing the admin who are all in the UK so I believe. 

If anyone dosn't know Morsey died four days before admins knew of it, one of the admins was so incensed by this she left, she did return at a later date but lessons havn't been learned at all. Its just a catalogue of disasters, their constant lack of informing their supporters  to what is going on but they are very quick to whip out the begging bowl when they want more money. 

The sooner this sham is shut down the better and perhaps the owner can finish her trimming course and look for gainful employment, preferably in Australia.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## shadeofshyness (29 March 2014)

Lady La La said:



			The sooner this sham is shut down the better and perhaps the owner can finish her trimming course and look for gainful employment, preferably in Australia.
		
Click to expand...

Well said.


----------



## Lady Luna (29 March 2014)

Originally Posted by Lady La La  

The sooner this sham is shut down the better and perhaps the owner can finish her trimming course and look for gainful employment, preferably in Australia.

Indeed


----------



## BlueFriesian (29 March 2014)

I'm curious to know if her own horse "Valentino" is there at the NS stables or has she found someone to rescue him from the "rescue"?


----------



## Lady Luna (29 March 2014)

He is stabled in Abu Sir not in "dreary, polluted Nazlet" gushes Ash
Charming, Nazlet is fine for her cash cows but her own horse deserves so much better!


----------



## scrunchie (30 March 2014)

Well, I'm just gutted that it all ended this way. It seemed so good at the beginning - helping the locals to help the animals.


----------



## sheikha (31 March 2014)

scrunchie said:



			Well, I'm just gutted that it all ended this way. It seemed so good at the beginning - helping the locals to help the animals. 

Click to expand...

I don't think that there is anyone on here who feels any differently, I certainly share your feelings scrunchie. Unfortunately I also feel a ton of guilt too as I have known for a long time what has been going on, though to be fair to myself I did try very hard to let people know, but guess I just wasn't able to sustain the attacks from supporters/admin/owner et al and had to withdraw. It has only been when others have finally seen the light so to speak, that I have felt able to speak out again  May God and the animals forgive me........


----------



## Lady Luna (31 March 2014)

You have absolutely nothing to reproach yourself about Sheikha, you spoke out and by the sounds of it were the victim of the most terrible bullying campaign by people who are, quite frankly, old enough to know better
The admin on TEHP are infamous for their bullying, I know of many people who say they received the most awful pm's from TEHP admin when they voiced their concerns that things were very wrong
It now appears TEHP is planning to start afresh in Dehab with the exact same admin which is absolute madness. This is the admin that deleted comments by concerned donators and also blocked them, covered up the abuse going on behind the gates of TEHP and have absolutely no equine experience. This would be the reason behind the posting of so many pictures of appalling treatment stating how well things are, posting photos of a terribly emaciated horse stating the owner had 'done a good job' and other excruciatingly cringing posts. You have to wonder what was really going on if they felt they were posting 'the best' !
How on earth can TEHP 2 hope to make a fresh start with the same people who were involved in the original 'scam'? In my opinion it shows what utter contempt they hold for their donators " we scammed you before but don't worry, we promise not to do it again".  Anyone actually believe that?


----------



## Dizzy Diva (31 March 2014)

You did what you could with a good heart you need no forgiveness for that .


----------



## BlueFriesian (1 April 2014)

While the TEHP facbook page seems to have ground to a halt since March 28, donations are now solicited on http://theegypthorseproje.wix.com/egypt-horse-project. Does anybody know how the animals are faring at the NS stables? Is ESAF still feeding them? Is Ahmed the only TEHP person looking after them? I worry for those poor critters - innocent victims of this whole mess!


----------



## Lady Luna (1 April 2014)

I have it on good authority from somebody who lives in the area that the gates to TEHP are firmly shut, they are terrified of anyone with a camera that could expose them. I would think that EASF are the only people allowed access at the moment, at least I hope they are. I believe that Ash is still posting on her personal page to any die hard supporters but who knows how recent any of the pictures are?


----------



## sheikha (2 April 2014)

I felt physically sick when I saw this website  So whilst all this turmoil has been going on, and yet more animals dying, Ashleigh has been busying herself building a new website to solicit donations for what and where? For ESAF who have had the Nazlet Samman animals dumped on them, or for her  'private' stables in Dahab? It all just beggars belief! I just cannot believe that there are still people defending what is going on....


----------



## Dobiegirl (2 April 2014)

I hope and pray the fraud investigation really nails this young lady and sends a loud and clear message to similar minded people that scamming doesn't pay.


----------



## risky business (2 April 2014)

Just caught up on this thread and it's really saddened me... What a sorry state of affairs for them poor horses.


----------



## Aussie777 (3 April 2014)

Why so many different sites..... http://theegypthorseproject.wordpre...rescued-from-an-abusive-owner-downtown-cairo/


----------



## Lady Luna (3 April 2014)

Why indeed Aussie777?
The cynical side of me would be saying that since the Q&A page sprung up on Facebook donations have fallen dramatically as her scam has been revealed so she is now looking for 'fresh meat' on other sites, innocent people who will give their hard earned money to her 'for the horses' believing her lies
Also there is an ongoing fraud investigation looking into her finances as a great deal of people, including myself, where actually unknowingly, paying into her personal bank account and NOT the TEHP bank account, still not sure if there ever was a TEHP bank account. The admins on the page were well aware of this so hopefully their part in this cruel deception with come back and bite them on their very dishonest backsides! Makes you wonder if they were getting a cut of the ill gotten gains as they were very trigger happy with the delete button when questions were asked about the funding and condition of the horses. The lot of them should hang their heads in shame but no, one in particular is holding on like a leach and desperate to be a part of TEHP 2 where 'everything will be above board' oh yeah, of course it will &#128516;.........goes to show how thick they think their supporters are and the utter contempt they hold for them.....a fool and their money easily parted I suppose


----------



## BlueFriesian (3 April 2014)

People on the Questions and Concerns page - https://www.facebook.com/RescueAnimalsVoice?fref=ts - say her PayPal account is blocked on these new pages. Wheels must be turning...


----------



## Tazzytop (3 April 2014)

Read it on FB so it MUST be true - LOLZzzzzzzzz #orangewine #timeforbed


----------



## BlueFriesian (3 April 2014)

Well Tazzytop - people are asked to believe whatever they read on TEHP's FB page to also be true... So which FB pages are true and which ones are not?


----------



## sheikha (3 April 2014)

Tazzytop said:



			Read it on FB so it MUST be true - LOLZzzzzzzzz #orangewine #timeforbed
		
Click to expand...

Your constructive contribution to this thread is so welcomed Tazzytop :/  Since you are one of those who have been instrumental in allowing this abuse/fraud to go on, I am surprised you have anything to say, other than sorry, but I doubt that is in your extensive vocabulary........ I think you will find this thread is on Horse and Hound NOT FB btw, where a very large number of people who know a great deal more about horses than you do, will make up their own minds, quietly and politely without feeling the need to belittle, bully or make light of what is an appalling abuse of animals, trust, confidence and intelligence. I, for one, have clearly stated who I am and what is my connection with this unfortunate matter, why don't you have the courage to do the same? I am sure everyone would appreciate your transparency.


----------



## Lady Luna (3 April 2014)

Oh Sheikha, I doubt that being upfront is something this sorry excuse for a human being is capable of. Anyone who stands by an animal abuser and turns a blind eye to the abuse is as bad as the abuser, in fact, I think far worse
Those who have got together to try to expose this farce of a 'rescue' have been bullied, received the most awful PM's  and generally had the most vile treatment from both admin and owner of TEHP. Those connected to the Q&A page remind me of the saying 'all it takes for evil to flourish is for good people to do nothing' and these people are the true heroes in this very sad tale. They have done their very best to raise awareness of what is happening at TEHP and deserve to be treated with the upmost respect, instead they have been accused of starting a witch hunt by the very people involved in the abuse and those supporting them.


----------



## Dobiegirl (3 April 2014)

sheikha said:



			Your constructive contribution to this thread is so welcomed Tazzytop :/  Since you are one of those who have been instrumental in allowing this abuse/fraud to go on, I am surprised you have anything to say, other than sorry, but I doubt that is in your extensive vocabulary........ I think you will find this thread is on Horse and Hound NOT FB btw, where a very large number of people who know a great deal more about horses than you do, will make up their own minds, quietly and politely without feeling the need to belittle, bully or make light of what is an appalling abuse of animals, trust, confidence and intelligence. I, for one, have clearly stated who I am and what is my connection with this unfortunate matter, why don't you have the courage to do the same? I am sure everyone would appreciate your transparency.
		
Click to expand...

Very well said .


----------



## SkewbyTwo (3 April 2014)

All sounds like a case of a young, well-meaning girl falling in love and being influenced and possibly even coerced. I fear for these horses. But is their fate now really any worse than their original one? People should really be warned away from donating though, I feel.


----------



## sheikha (4 April 2014)

SkewbyTwo, so many have already died and suffered unnecessarily as a result of being 'rescued' by TEHP, so in some cases, yes, their fate was/is worse! There are systems in place in Egypt to help/treat/support horses/animals and owners which do the job. This outfit simply doesn't do the job, no matter what the FB page might say and what pictures they might post. Today they have posted pics of  shetland pony which is taken very far away from their stables in Nazlet Samman. Since they claim that they are struggling to take care of the animals already in their care, why would they be going all the way out to Saqqara/Abu Sir to wipe the eyes of a pony owned by extremely rich owners?  People on the ground and who have visited, and most importantly know something about equine care, will tell you in flash that things are simply wrong at that place. I also think that Ashleigh may have started with the right intentions, but I don't agree that she was coerced, she is a leader not a follower.


----------



## Dobiegirl (6 April 2014)

No updates on any of the resident horses since the 26th March, this is very worrying and locals report the gates are shut, meanwhile they continue to take donations and as Sheikha says post pictures of other equines not at their stables.


----------



## Ponytails (6 April 2014)

I see that a kind lady who painted auctioned some paintings, has given them just over £350. Will wait for the next begging plea for feed or rent monies to be asked for. How the admin can still sit there, when they have only posted statements from one of the 5 accounts, is beyond me :/


----------



## Dobiegirl (11 April 2014)

It would appear that TEHP have reverted to type and are trying to cause mischief for members of the Q & As group, they are sending out disgusting pms and have hacked into another members account and are sending abusive racial comments in her name to other groups.

This has all been handed to the police and will be used in the ongoing fraud investigation.


----------



## sheikha (11 April 2014)

Dobiegirl said:



			It would appear that TEHP have reverted to type and are trying to cause mischief for members of the Q & As group, they are sending out disgusting pms and have hacked into another members account and are sending abusive racial comments in her name to other groups.

This has all been handed to the police and will be used in the ongoing fraud investigation.
		
Click to expand...

That's shocking! Why would anyone do that? I think I am far too naive! Anyhow, let us not loose focus on what is important here, which is the welfare of the animals at Mrs Ashleigh Ahmed's stables.... Does anyone have any news, I have been away so out of touch a bit.....


----------



## Lady Luna (11 April 2014)

I saw all that on Facebook Dobiegirl, an asylum  somewhere is missing an inmate.
It can only mean they are feeling very threatened by the Q&A page which does have some very damming evidence concerning the treatment of the rescue horses. I find it amusing as it's so easy to tell by which comments on the page are from supporters of TEHP as they don't have a clue what's actually going on in Nazlet, instead they spend their time attacking posts by others who DO appear to know what is going on. Those pictures of Cena pulling a carriage of 6 men was so awful, these 'rescue' horses are supposed to be resting and recovering from injuries not being hired out to work


----------



## Dobiegirl (11 April 2014)

sheikha said:



			That's shocking! Why would anyone do that? I think I am far too naive! Anyhow, let us not loose focus on what is important here, which is the welfare of the animals at Mrs Ashleigh Ahmed's stables.... Does anyone have any news, I have been away so out of touch a bit.....
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately on the TEHP page there is no updates although they say there is, there is just a rehash of old stories, not one mention about the three legged donkey or his new iron leg let alone a photo and as for Skippy whose owner whipped him over to PFK for proper treatment there is no mention. The admins come on to the Q&A page and ask us questions which we are happy to answer unlike their page who deletes anyone that asks a question and we are all banned from there anyway. I would imagine the donations have dropped off dramatically since they have been exposed as scam artists so are doing their level best to protect their nest egg and attack us using nasty pms and hacking into peoples account.


----------



## Lady Luna (12 April 2014)

Wow, it's all kicking off on Facebook! This weirdo hiding behind a fake profile called Reek Havvock has copied the account of a Q&A supporter and sending vile racist and homophobic messages to this poor lady's friends and the admin of good causes she supports. Reek is so obviously unbalanced, she was ranting on another page, naming people as poisonous then apologising for her posts claiming she was having a breakdown and that she had been "messed with" as a child by her father!! Clearly unhinged. What is so worrying about it all is that this person is closely involved with TEHP and trying her upmost to scare off  the ladies running the Q&A page. I worry greatly for the animals kept at TEHP who have the misfortune to be caught up in this shambles of a rescue clearly run by deranged people. What do they have to hide that they would go to such extreme lengths to silence these women? Very worrying indeed


----------



## Dobiegirl (13 April 2014)

TEHP is right to be worried, there is an active fraud investigation going on and all this hacking accounts and sending abusive pms and posting on other groups is an attempt by them to deflect and intimidate the TEHP Q&A group. They are doomed to failure because all this has done is made people more determined to make sure the full truth comes out about TEHP and they feel the full weight of the law.


----------



## Lady Luna (13 April 2014)

That explains a lot Dobiegirl. I have been giving this situation a lot of thought since that poor lady's account was so revoltingly used and what you wrote makes perfect sense. If I was running a rescue and all was above board and these 'poisonous' women began libeling me on a public forum I would just say "if you think you have proof  then let's see it". If on the other hand I was running a rescue and skimming off the top to pay my mortgage off, buy myself a lovely new car and having a swimming pool built in my garden I would be feeling very, very worried that I was perhaps facing some prison time and would definitely want to silence them. Would I go to those extremes though? Definitely not. They must be making an awful lot of money to be behaving so very badly but hopefully they will be made to pay for their wickedness, that day can't come soon enough for those sweet, innocent animals caught up in this very sorry saga


----------



## Lady La La (13 April 2014)

Dobiegirl said:



			TEHP is right to be worried, there is an active fraud investigation going on and all this hacking accounts and sending abusive pms and posting on other groups is an attempt by them to deflect and intimidate the TEHP Q&A group. They are doomed to failure because all this has done is made people more determined to make sure the full truth comes out about TEHP and they feel the full weight of the law.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds messy. It's good that their behaviour is being taken seriously though, surely they can't still have any supporters left?


----------



## Dobiegirl (17 April 2014)

Lady La La said:



			Sounds messy. It's good that their behaviour is being taken seriously though, surely they can't still have any supporters left?
		
Click to expand...


They are now selling saddle pads on their shop site, so they are still hoping there are gullible people I mean supporters out there ready to donate their dosh.


----------



## Lady Luna (18 April 2014)

Unfortunately there are many gullible people out there Dobiegirl. My personal belief concerning this charade of a rescue is this: the ladies running the Q&A page are currently doing a sterling job exposing all the lies surrounding TEHP but still fools continue to send money and I think the reason is very simple, they really can't accept that they have been taken for a mug by a slip of a girl and refuse to believe she did it so well and so easily so to save face they continue supporting. If they want to send her their money not ever knowing whether it goes into her pocket or pays for hay then that's their choice, there's none so blind as those that refuse to see so the saying goes. It's a sad world indeed where hurt pride comes before animal welfare


----------



## Penny Less (18 April 2014)

There are various other rescues in Egypt, some well known others not so much. How does anyone who sends donations know how the money is being used ?


----------



## Dobiegirl (18 April 2014)

Penny Less said:



			There are various other rescues in Egypt, some well known others not so much. How does anyone who sends donations know how the money is being used ?
		
Click to expand...

The simple answer is ask them some questions, if they ignore your questions, fob you off or delete and block you  then walk away. If rescues are not a registered charity and do not show any accounts, horses disappear, horses fail to thrive then that would be a red flag for me.


----------



## claireannejames (26 June 2014)

This 'Charity' now has one donkey with a broken front leg that they've amputated instead of putting to sleep, another with a broken front leg awaiting the vet that amputated the first donkey, instead of being put to sleep, a mule with a broken front leg still being kept alive for xrays and still not xrayed after a week and a half.... the torment goes on.


----------



## Lady Luna (26 June 2014)

Add to that Claire no feed in the feed room and the animal there in a shocking state. The owner has now been in Australia since February leaving her husband and 2 young boys in charge of 24+ animals. Recently the husband went away for a few days and a donkey died and the starving dogs left there began to eat it! Unfortunately the horror continues with no sign of ending soon as Ash has now began fund raising in Australia after the fraud office here in the UK took an interest in her 'activities'


----------



## claireannejames (26 June 2014)

Latest news is that whilst Ashleigh has spent the last few months in Australia whilst the  horses in Cairo have been getting no hard feed and hay only rations, with constant appeals for funds (she's additionally been appealing for money ostensibly to register the charity in Egypt to ease the transfer of money from Australia to Egypt), now it appears her stable boy husband has just put a down payment to rent a nice farm in an affluent area.  I wonder when those who donate to her will realise what a nice lifestyle they are funding for her whilst her poor animals suffer.


----------



## Tazzytop (15 July 2014)

Have you seen this?

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/930/124/196/the-egypt-horse-project-horror-amputating-equine-limbs-/


----------



## Tazzytop (15 July 2014)

and don't forget to share...... on 'Vet in Cairo'.....


----------



## Janah (15 July 2014)

Cannot believe it acceptable to have animals (of any sort) with amputations on stoney, dirty ground.

UNBELIEVABLE!


----------



## Tazzytop (25 July 2014)

For any of you that have not yet signed this petition to close TEHP down please can I ask you to do so and share on your wall and with friends  Thank you xx

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/930/124/196/the-egypt-horse-project-horror-amputating-equine-limbs-/


----------



## Lady Luna (25 July 2014)

Signed and shared when it first appeared on Facebook.
It's now on a tour of Australia and I for one cannot wait until the residents of Buninyong finally see this animal abusing scammer and her revolting Mother in their true colours &#65533;&#65533;


----------



## Tazzytop (2 August 2014)

The Egypt Horse Project continues to be an outrage, STILL have filthy stables, still have sick animals NOT receiving treatment, still telling LIES to their supporters.

They have supposedly rehomed a horse called CENA yet now refuse to say where, provide any updates or pics and DELETE any questions from their FB when asked. Why, they posted pics and updates (and even a thank you, almost unheard of from Ms Lotherington/Mrs Medo) of all the others. But not for Cena, he has probably been sold, so all the thousands of pounds donated by supporters that helped care for a feed this horse do not matter, he has been sold for profit?  Please share this page far and wide and lets HELP FIND CENA. Rescued and then sold, yet more of Ashleigh and Ahmed Medo's disgusting behaviour!

https://www.facebook.com/Helpfindcena?fref=ts


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (2 August 2014)

Oh I had a right old slanging match with that cow's mother. I should have walked away but didn't. According to her her daughter is an absolute angel and hasn't done anything wrong. Just disgusting.


----------



## Tazzytop (5 August 2014)

Now all the dogs are dying at TEHP and they are accusing people of deliberately poisoning them. Posting pictures of Rick the Alsation when he ARRIVED at TEHP and was still HEALTHY instead of the picture of him taken very recently, see attached link. Ticks everywhere, all through his chest, his face, in both ears and look at between his toes

https://www.facebook.com/RescueAnimalsVoice?fref=ts


----------



## Tazzytop (16 October 2015)

Recently released video from the hell hole. Ashleigh Lotherington has set up again in Mackay, Australia, won't be long before its horses she starts hoarding, unbelievable that this abuser just keeps going - she is still funding TEHP in Cairo and accepting donations 

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=902874573082771


----------



## Tazzytop (17 October 2015)

Can people PLEASE PLEASE share the video on their pages - so important that others know about this horror/scam and stop supporting/donating to Ashleigh - thank you x

Warning: vid shows broken legs

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=902874573082771


----------



## Tazzytop (18 October 2015)

Thought I would post the update from the woman who managed to get into the Egypt Horse Project and take the terrible video (see link above) 

"Yeah we were allowed in. It was quite hard to find and we had to ask several people along the way. I had an Arabic speaking companion with me so communication wasn't an issue. Once located we banged on the metal gates and explained to the youth who opened them that we had come to see the horses. And offered a large donation (money talks)
The boy let us in and told us Ahmed was away in Hurghada. 
He showed us the horses and we were only presented with an opportunity to quickly film and take photos when he had to go back to the main gate to see more visitors . Silly boy and lucky us!
There were 8 donkeys in the menage plus a horse. They looked ok considering the condition of some of the others that were there. 
Mazloom was in the second menage. He looked good.
Most of the boxes were occupied.
A pregnant mare with a bad leg, a donkey with a rag wrapped round it's rear leg, Valentino, Cena, Hamza - who incidentally is a mess. He's not thriving in that environment. A donkey with buckled forelegs and Sukkar.
At the far end was a wreck of a horse with a shattered foreleg. Next to him was two donkeys, one with a snapped rear leg.
All horses had water, straw bedding, hard feed and hay.
A stack of hay bales was clocked and noted as we made a fuss of the horses.
I worry about Valentino's mental welfare. He seemed not all there as though he was dreaming and didn't seem interested in interacting with us. Not much to go on I know but he didn't feel right compared to the others."


----------

